# Aquecimento global e Furacões



## VII (13 Set 2006 às 12:10)

Actividade humana influencia os furacões?

http://www.llnl.gov/pao/news/news_releases/2006/NR-06-09-02.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 12:16)

*Re: Mais uma acha para a fogueira...*



VII disse:


> Actividade humana influencia os furacões?
> 
> http://www.llnl.gov/pao/news/news_releases/2006/NR-06-09-02.html



tenho algumas dúvidas sobre esses modelos!
N acredito muito nessa influência humana


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 12:17)

*Re: Mais uma acha para a fogueira...*



VII disse:


> Actividade humana influencia os furacões?
> 
> http://www.llnl.gov/pao/news/news_releases/2006/NR-06-09-02.html



Já havia um topic a falar disso  

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=196&page=3 

 post #39


----------



## LUPER (15 Abr 2008 às 17:33)

*Afinal o Aquecimento Global não influi nos Furacões*

ftp://texmex.mit.edu/pub/emanuel/PAPERS/Emanuel_etal_2008.pdf


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 19:00)

*Re: Afinal o Aquecimento Global não influi nos Furacões*

É uma coisa que nós no forum no tempo tropical já falámos muitas vezes e vem de encontro à opinião de muitos por aqui. 

Sistemas tropicais são muito complexos. Sabendo-se que um dos principais factores para o desenvolvimento e intensidade é a temperatura da água, seria lógico supor que estando a água mais quente isso tivesse impacto na actividade dos furacões. Qualquer pessoa que pense minimamente na questão tiraria essas conclusões. Mas como não depende apenas da água mas também de outros factores não se pode afirmar categoricamente que água mais quente signifique mais e/ou maiores furacões.

Mas Luper, mais uma vez um título não correcto, este novo estudo não afirma "não influi", diz que influi bastante, mas não da forma como se suponha antes, e que é preciso mais estudo e melhores modelos para perceber de que forma se consegue prever os cenários futuros no que respeita a sistemas tropicais. 




> Two thousand tropical cyclones in each of 5 basins
> were simulated using global model data from the last
> 20 yr of the twentieth century, and the last 20 yr of
> the twenty-second century as simulated by assuming
> ...



Deverias estar satisfeito que isto é um estudo sério, de alguém que  anteriormente chegou a outras conclusões, e que continua a estudar o assunto e corrige se for necessário. É esse o caminho da ciência, não há conspirações ou paranoias. 

A ciência é um caminho, o que hoje sabemos pode estar errado e amanhã sabemos sempre mais do que sabemos hoje, mas nos entre tantos se determinado assunto exigir acção, é preciso tomar decisões, políticas por exemplo, com o que se sabe em determinado momento. Não se pode estar simplesmente sentado à espera até se saber tudo e ter um grau de certeza de 100%.


*PS:* Já agora, se nos estás a dar a conhecer um estudo interessante sobre o efeito do aquecimento global nos ciclones tropicais, quer isso dizer que estás a aceitar implicitamente que afinal existe aquecimento global ?


----------



## LUPER (15 Abr 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Afinal o Aquecimento Global não influi nos Furacões*



> It is noteworthy that simulated global tropical
> cyclone power dissipation increases by more
> than 60% in simulations driven by NCAR–NCEP
> reanalysis over the period of 1980–2006, consistent
> ...




Será que o titulo está errado?


----------



## Johnny Storm (24 Jul 2008 às 03:32)

*Re: Afinal o Aquecimento Global não influi nos Furacões*

Eu diria que este não é com certeza o melhor artigo do Kerry Emanuel que li nos últimos tempos. A técnica que ele usa para simular estatisticamente os furacões não me convence. Pode facilmente dar conclusões erradas, tal como ele próprio admite ( (...) or that
there is some systematic deficiency in our technique
or in global models (...) ). 

Mas confesso que li o artigo na diagonal...


----------



## José M. Sousa (4 Set 2008 às 09:58)

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1341571&idCanal=13

Estudo publicado na revista "Nature"
Os furacões mais intensos estão a tornar-se cada vez mais fortes 
04.09.2008 - 09h29 Clara Barata
Os furacões com os ventos mais fortes estão a ganhar cada vez mais força, devido ao aquecimento da temperatura da água dos oceanos à superfície, defende um novo estudo publicado hoje na revista científica Nature. E quanto mais fortes são à partida, mais notório é esse efeito de reforço, afirma a equipa de James Elsner, da Universidade da Florida.

É sobretudo nas bacias do Atlântico Norte e no Índico Norte que as velocidades máximas do vento estão a aumentar, dizem os cientistas, que aplicaram um modelo estatístico a dados recolhidos por satélites nos últimos 30 anos. "No resto dos trópicos, possíveis tendências na intensidade dos ciclones são menos óbvias, pois os registos de observações são muito incompletos e de pouca confiança", escreve a equipa de Elsner.

Mas, talvez mais importante, a análise desta equipa é diferente de outras feitas até agora. Em vez de procurar alterações na intensidade média dos furacões, concentra-se no estudo dos furacões que tiveram os ventos mais fortes. Foi nas grandes tempestades que encontraram este efeito, que relacionam com a subida da temperatura das águas do mar.

A velocidade média dos ventos nas tempestades mais ferozes subiu de 225 para 251 quilómetros por hora entre 1981 e 2006, dizem. Ao mesmo tempo, a temperatura dos oceanos, numa média global de todas as regiões do mundo onde se formam ciclones, aumentou de 28,2 para 28,5 graus, durante esse período. 

A teoria de Emanuel

"À medida que os oceanos aquecem, as águas têm mais energia que pode ser convertida em ventos ciclónicos", explica Elsner, citado num comunicado da sua universidade. Esse é o princípio da teoria apresentada por Kerry Emanuel, do Instituto de Tecnologia do Massachusetts, que sugeriu a ligação entre o aquecimento global e o aumento da intensidade das tempestades tropicais. 

Os críticos de Emanuel dizem que não há dados suficientes para afirmar esta relação, e os dados estatísticos sobre a intensidade média dos furacões não corroboravam a sua ideia. Daí a originalidade e importância do novo estudo: "Os nossos resultados não provam esta teoria, mas mostram que os dados condizem bastante bem com ela", sublinha Elsner.

O aumento de um grau na temperatura das águas superficiais pode fazer com que se tornem cada vez mais comuns os furacões em que os ventos atingem velocidades verdadeiramente alucinantes (que poderão chegar até aos 250 quilómetros por hora, no caso de furacões de categoria cinco, a mais elevada, diz o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA). A média global destas tempestades é de 13 por cento, mas pode passar a ser de 17 por cento, com a subida de um grau da temperatura das águas - isso representaria um crescimento de 31 por cento.

Daí que não seja de admirar que o grito de alarme perante a possibilidade de grandes tempestades deva tornar-se mais frequente, como aconteceu com o Gustav, em Nova Orleães. Ainda que nem sempre se confirmem as previsões mais pessimistas.

Será este o ponto final na polémica sobre a forma como se relacionam os furacões e o aquecimento global? Elsner não é assim tão taxativo: "Ainda não temos uma completa compreensão dos motivos por que alguns furacões se intensificam, às vezes muito rapidamente, e outros não."


----------

